# New Yak on the block.......'Paddleyak Kingfisher'.



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Yes, another fibreglass sit-on-top has hit our shores from South Africa.

Back in the (good old :wink: ) days, when Varp was banging on about his Dorado, during his reseach he posted a link regarding the Paddleyak Kingfisher. This yak began to haunt me and after numerous emails and phone calls to S.A., I decided that this was the kayak for me. I met up with Varp when I was down in Melbourne and spoke with him and others regarding the importation headaches. This ended up being more of a problem than I had anticipated and the momentum slowed somewhat. Eventually, Paddleyak put me in contact with a fellow here in Brisbane who had imported one with a shipment of boats in the hope of using it as a demo model for future orders. Time and effort proved to be lacking for him to market the Kingfisher, so to cut a long story short, I am now the proud owner of, I believe, Australia's first Paddleyak Kingfisher.

I'll try to attatch a few photo's, but here is a brief description.

4.6 meters long and 680mm wide at the cockpit. Fish and rod storage between your legs, although a hole needs to be cut into the forward bulkhead to allow longer rods to be stowed to the bow.Forward 12" hatch and Rear 10" hatch behind cockpit with tank well in rear for extra storage. Adjustable rudder/foot rests. I'll have to find out their exact name, but the scupper holes work on a one way vacuum where any water in the feet well gets sucked out without letting water rise back into the cockpit. Unfortunately I forgot to get photo's of this.

Took her for a paddle today on Baroon Pocket dam and found that it feels a bit 'tippy' in the primary stability, but the secondary stability seems very good. Fast and easy to correct once I had the rudder set correctly. Looking forward to an offshore test down at Palm Beach next weekend.

Another great feature is that it comes with a custom made trolley. The kayak has mounting points for the trolley moulded into it, so once in place, the weight of the kayak locks the trolley and kayak together for easy transportation to and from the launch site.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Shoey said:


> , I am now the proud owner of, I believe, Australia's first Paddleyak Kingfisher.
> 
> .


Terrific yak Gerard, and congrats on picking it up mate, and great to see an AKFF sticker on the only one in Aust :wink:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

mmmmmmm, beautiful boat Gerard, now that is a yak , love it and am impressed with that yak trolley , wouldnt mind a separate photo of that when you have time


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Ive taken more photo's including some of the trolley, but for some reason I cant attatch them. In one of the photo's you can see the trolley laying next to the kayak, a very simple frame that uses the lock in points to hold it in place. It works extremely well.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Gee's Ross, you are getting old, thats the bubble wrap I used to soften the ride until I organise a better way of carting it. Will probably use the reliable old pool noodle until I get my hands on some cradles.

Sorry I didnt get back to you regarding Moolooabah, but ive been getting up at 5am every morning for the past couple of months and I just couldnt drag myself out of bed at 4am to meet you guys for the early start. Next time.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Gerard,

Really nice looking yak. I reckon she'd be great in the surf and would fly in open water.

What is the weight and length?


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Dan. Its approximately 28kg, but being fibreglass its a bit more of an issue loading and unloading due to the fact im trying to be more careful than what I was with the Scupper and the Swing. Length is 4.6m
and 680mm wide.
If I can drag myself out of bed early enough, ill make it out with you and Steven one day and you can try it for yourself. This weekend ill try to get to Palmy for a better run.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Very nice and sleak looking yak mate, how does it compare speed wise to a tupperware yak like we all mostly paddle?

Milt,


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Hiya Shoey and a big fat totally sincere congrats that is tinged with a little bit of jealousy on what looks to be a very beautiful, functional ride.

  

Love the fish hatch opening...very appealing form all round and that bow wave deflector (?) thingy that stops pearling is a winner. I love those classic sea kayak lines.

Bit shorter and wider than the Dorado, but it certainly looks to be the goods for sound prospecting on the big blue wobbly.

For those that want to read more Capn Jimbo has a review and a stack of pics on her here -

http://www.ftlauderdaleyakfishingclub.o ... isher.html

I really really really like it Shoey and if you want to sell it give us a hoi.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Interesting reading Cpn Jimbo's comparison to the Dorado. He certainly was very impressed with the Kingfisher.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

is that the one that gets manufactured in Cape Town,S.A.?.looks like it is streamlined to pick up a bit of speed for trolling hard bodies,or to do some realy long fishing trips out for marlin!!!


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

hay thats a nice looking yak Shoey 
The weather is looking good for the weekend, 
Dennis hasn't been catching much at Palmy, l was talking to him on Monday
But that can change over night so good luck this weekend in the kingfisher 8) 8) 8)


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Gee Mate nice looking yak is that a feature for your garden, when are you coming fishing with me Saturday morning are good for me now.PM
me your phone number & we will organise something. FB


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Brad, best looking esky in the street :lol: ! Ive been meaning to get your number from Craig and give you a bell. This weekend could be a go, ive got to be off the water in time to see my son play soccer over at Beenliegh, PM sent.

Hi Couta and Spotty. She's a pretty sweet looking package. Just found out that soccer is at 10am this weekend so I might try a bit closer to home, maybe the Seaway? See you guys soon.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Gday shoei,tried fishing northern nsw at the weekend,very dead!!!!.not even another boat hooked up,palm beach is also pretty dead aparantly.dont know were i will try at the weekend yet


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Just trying to add a few more pics with the info Leigh sent me. Thanks mate!


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

More pics.


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

This looks really neat! 
The centre hatch concept looks a winner.

Are there likely to be any more coming in to Oz?
...or do I go down the import it myself path?

Reading previous posts, this doesn't seem to be exactly straightforward from S.A.?? (esp. getting the thing here intact)

I am new to this, so please excuse maybe an obvious question, but is fibreglass a lot more trouble then plastic, assuming one doen't drop on rocks etc?


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Gerard,

Does that mid hatch go all the way through to the front and back. Also, can you fit rigged rods and reels into it.

Lastly, Do you know if they do an optional front hatch as big as the Scupper Pro?

Mate, really keen to have a look - I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Looks like a pretty average weekend weather-wise, so it may be the canals again this weekend.

Gatesy, Ive got a Navman 4380 sitting there waiting to be installed but im still thinking about how to mount it. Im not sure if the transducer will work through the hull because it is quite thick. I have to look at the rudder set up to see if I can work something there. Ill post pics when its done.

DavidA, the guy I bought it from is quite prepared to bring more in. He brings boats in from time to time and with mine it was shipped inside one of the boats. If you're interested let me know, but he is a bit hard to get an exact figure and delivery date out of. We can only ask though!

Gday Dan. The centre hatch doesnt have storage all the way through. Because they brought this one over as a test model, they thought they should put bulk heads in to make it completely dry and therefore more appealing to a wider market. Before Xmas when I looked at it the first time, I decided not to buy it because I specifically wanted to store my rods below deck, as Steven and Andrew can. I had another look and all I need to do now is use a hole saw to allow the rods to be stowed through the front bulk head.Ill probably do that today, altough 6' rods may be the limit. I dont think they would make the hatches any larger. Looking at how they have been moulded, it would be quite an effort to change. The front hatch is massive anyway, almost 300mm and with the centre hatch, you can fit bucket loads in there.
Hopefully I can make it out with you and Steven next time you go. Just PM me on your next trip or get Steven to phone me. See you then.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Occy, im looking forward to getting it on there and Im hoping to mount it externally so I can use the speed and temp. The centre pivoting pin on the rudder is about 6-10mm thick so im going to look at getting a longer one made and fitting it to there. Just dont seem to be enough spare hours in the day at the moment.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Shoey said:


> Im not sure if the transducer will work through the hull because it is quite thick. .


In the days of GRP boats we all sent the signal through the hull with no problems as long as the glass had no air bubbles in its laying up.

You can test by sitting the trannie in a bag of water where you would like to install it and if its OK, just install as you wish.

We always put the trannie in a well of glycerine, but didn't transport the boat on its back of course...with a yak sealant is probably the simplest


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats on the Kingfisher Shoey, it's a fine looker of a beast  .


----------

